# My three legged kitty!



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey guys! I just wanted to show of my now-very-expensive-cat Sam. He was an inside/outside cat and came and went as he pleased. That was until he was shot. We found him out in the old goat pen in November. He wouldn't get up or even move. He just sat there crying for help. The vet clinics were all closed. If you call and say you have a emergency they send you to Toledo which is about an hour from me and super expensive. This was a free kitten. We had him fixed and healthy so it was not like he was fathering 15 litters a year. Someone was just being a jerk and took a shot at him  Well mom said that we could either put him out of his misery or we could see if he made it through. Well he did make it and after a $300 vet bill here he is. The bullet had weaved in and back out of the skin and it lodged in his elbow. The bone was shattered. But after he was home he got right to feeling better and was up and running in a couple of days.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Yay I got the pic on! :leap: 

Here is Sammy now:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow, He sure and handsome and looks great! Sounds like you guys did the right thing for him. I have 2 3-legged cats and a dog that was shot in both of her back legs. It's so amazing to see them recover!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Lucky cute cat! It is so horrible that people find fun in shooting animals! :angry:


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Purdy kitty! I am so glad you gave him a chance and saw him through it. Looks to me like he's worth the $300.  

Deb Mc


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

Aww it is people like you who there need to be more of in this world. He is a beautiful kitty


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awww...what a cute kitty! We had a three legged cat that got shot too...we called her Tripod.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow! Looks just like my Thor only Thor has 4 legs. I love him so. I would also do what ever I could to save him if something bad happened to him. Tell Sam Hi from his twin brother, Thor.  

Gina


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

How handsome


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

He is super cute  Very handsome! :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww..very cute....  :thumb:


----------

